# Cubase SX: Totaler Anfänger



## Kevin Lemmer (2. Januar 2005)

Hi,
ich hab mir vor 2 Tagen Cubase SX installiert und komme seit dem nicht mehr weiter   
Ich hab auch schon auf sehr vielen Seiten nach Tutorials etc. gesucht (ja, auch hier) aber leider nie was für totale Anfänger gefunden.
Wär nett, wenn ihr mir hier einen Link posten könntet oder vielleicht mir direkt helfen würdet 

Greets
Kevin


----------



## Arno (4. Januar 2005)

Hi Kevin,

da hast Du Dir ja was zugemutet.

Also ich fang mal an:

Das wichtigste bei Cubase sind die Einstellungen, sonst läuft gar nichts.

Da ich nicht weiß, welche Soundkarte Du hast, ist es natürlich umso schwieriger
Dir bei Deinen Einstellungen zu helfen. 

Geh zuerst über Start, Programme in das Cubase Verzeichnis.
Dort findest Du die Unntermenüpunkte für die Einstellungen im Asio Direct Sound Modus
und für die Asio Einstellungen allgemein.
Je nach Version, die Du installiert hast, findest Du diese Menüs auch im Explorer bei Programme "dxfdsetup" und "wpsetup"

Nimm zuerst den Eintrag Dxfdsetup:

Hier müßte Deine Soundkarte aufgelistet sein, mit der jeweiligen Puffergröße, bits pro Sample und soweiter.
Sollte dies der Fall sein, beachte rechts unten den Vollduplexmodus.
Je nach Soundkarte, müßte dort ein Häckchen zu sehen sein.

Schließe das Fenster und öffne die Datei "wpsetup"

Als Voreinstellung sollte jetzt "Benutzerdefiniert" ganz oben erscheinen, dann Deine Ausgangsanschlüsse der Soundkarte sowie die Eingangseinschlüsse.

Öffne den Button "erweiterte Optionen"

Wichtig ist in dem nun aufgeklappten Fenster, dass die Samplerate ganz oben auf 44100 Hz. steht und Deine Soundkarte sowohl im Ausgangsanschluß als auch im Eingangsanschluß mit einem Haken versehen ist. 

Bei "Sny Referenz" rechts unten sollte Sampleposition -Ausgang stehen und darunter Soundkarten-Option.

Wenn Du alle Einstellungen vorgenommen hast, starte die Simualtion Deiner Soundkarte mit dem Button oben rechts. 
Sollten keine Fehlermeldungen auftauchen, verwende den Button "teste Audiopuffer und Sync" sowie den Button Puffergröße ermitteln.

Wenn Deine Soundkarte hierbei keinerlei Fehler aufweist, kannst Du den Einstellungsmarathon beenden und Cubase starten. 

Muß jetzt leider weg, melde mich übermorgen erneut

Gruß

Arno


----------



## sisela (5. Januar 2005)

Hast du denn konkrete Probleme, einfach mal posten und dann sehen wir weiter. Jetzt alles erklären würde wahrscheinlich den Rahemen sprengen!


----------

